

Ask HN: Can we defeat SOPA with a completely decentralized DNS? - breckinloggins

I suppose the next step for our "well-intentioned" law makers would be to have all routers subscribe to a global IP blacklist, which will be easier when IPV6 becomes the norm and the one-to-one mapping between IP addresses and nameable things returns.<p>But still, I suppose decentralized P2P DNS could be "self-healing" in this instance, if objects have a way to broadcast their new IP address, which could then propagate through the DNS mesh.<p>I ask because if we have to fight laws like this every couple of years, eventually one of them will pass through the cracks.  I'm all for political activism, but shouldn't we also be designing a future internet that is forever safe from this kind of meddling?
======
xer0
"I suppose the next step for our "well-intentioned" law makers would be to
have all routers subscribe to a global IP blacklist, which will be easier when
IPV6 becomes the norm and the one-to-one mapping between IP addresses and
nameable things returns."

OT, but this made me think of assigning an IP to every individual, mapped to
either or all of iris scans, fingerprints and dna.

------
tobylane
Microsoft and Apple would never even make it even a non default option (not
for fear of breaking a law, just general fear) and I doubt they'd even like
something so p2p, so uncontrolled. Without them you'd struggle to get anywhere
near 1%. Saving us few who know to install this alternative dns is good, but
the DNS system we have is good, better to keep that if we can.

------
wavephorm
A more effective and easy solution would be to wrestle the root zone control
away from the United States Department of Commerce. The Americans have proven,
without question, that they are unfit to govern what has become a global
communications system. This regime can no longer be trusted.

~~~
nate_meurer
Fair point about the americans, but who do you suggest should be put in
charge?

~~~
rubinelli
The World Trade Organization is the most obvious choice. It already deals with
communication and IP-related issues.

~~~
nate_meurer
Not a good choice in my mind, given how closely the WTO cooperates with the
WIPO.

------
stray
Why not just compile a hosts file?

~~~
breckinloggins
Mainly because my mom can't "just compile a hosts file". I'm thinking of
something that she doesn't have to know exists (like today's DNS) and moving
the entire Internet to that.

